# Jack the Drought vs. Charlotte Katakuri



## B Rabbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Gonna give it to Katakuri.

His powers seem to be a perfect match up to Jacks brute strength. Will take a while to down him though.


----------



## zoro (Apr 23, 2017)

A bit too early to tell but yeah, Katakuri should be comfortably stronger


----------



## MO (Apr 23, 2017)

katakuri is mostly likely big mom strongest while jack is most likely kaido weakest, so katakuri should obviously be stronger. around midd to high diff.


----------



## Soca (Apr 23, 2017)

The thing with Jack is that his endurance is crazy high. Even if Katakuri traps him in that jelly it's gonna take a long ass time to knock him out probably. So he'd win with high/maybe extreme difficulty until we see if he has the strength or any other attacks that could shorten the fight.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty much what I was thinking.

However a couple jelly bean shots to the head though might make it faster.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 23, 2017)

We need to see more from him

However I will say this: Cracker would make a very good matchup for Jack because of his ability to make the cracker clones making him a good counter for physical brute force fighters. Katakuri seems to be ranked higher than Cracker, so I feel simply on rank he should be able to pull it off.

But I emphasize we need to see more from him because as it is his jelly beans aren't shit, his future seeing ability ain't shit though his devil fruit is pretty dope and would trap jack well enough.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 23, 2017)

Lord Katakuri likely wins with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.  That's assuming that Lord Katakuri is the 1st or 2nd most powerful Yonkou Commander in their Yonkou Crew though.


----------



## MO (Apr 23, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> We need to see more from him
> 
> However I will say this: Cracker would make a very good matchup for Jack because of his ability to make the cracker clones making him a good counter for physical brute force fighters. Katakuri seems to be ranked higher than Cracker, so I feel simply on rank he should be able to pull it off.
> 
> But I emphasize we need to see more from him because as it is his jelly beans aren't shit, his future seeing ability ain't shit though his devil fruit is pretty dope and would trap jack well enough.



His future ability is very good in a fight tf.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 23, 2017)

I am sexy said:


> His future ability is very good in a fight tf.



is not so far
he can only see the first move someone makes after which the future changes if he acts on it and he cannot calibrate leaving himself open to getting caught off guard. 

That may change eventually however.


----------



## MYJC (Apr 24, 2017)

Meh, they're both too lacking in feats to really say much about how this match would go.


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 24, 2017)

as others have said, katakuri is likely big mom's strongest top 3 commander while jack is prolly kaido's weakest top 3 commander.


----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> is not so far
> he can only see the first move someone makes after which the future changes if he acts on it and he cannot calibrate leaving himself open to getting caught off guard.
> 
> That may change eventually however.


Where do you get he can only see the first move someone makes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 24, 2017)

I am sexy said:


> Where do you get he can only see the first move someone makes?



based on the sanji thing and the thing with luffy/brook vs the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 24, 2017)

Depends on. If Jack is the weakest calamity, Katakuri wins since it would be weird for the most likely strongest sweet commander to be weaker then the weakest calamity but if he is not it can go either way but still giving the edge to Katakuri.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 24, 2017)

Katakuri wins of course


----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2017)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> based on the sanji thing and the thing with luffy/brook vs the picture.



He didn't see just one thing Tho. He saw pudind falling then the priest shotting and failing to kill him. So he can see different things happening consecutively, but he missed his jelly bean because he changed the future, so instead of the priest shooting which was supposed to happen he shoot himself. I don't think he can see the future if he changes it.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 24, 2017)

Simply by virtue of being higher in the food chain Katakuri wins.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 24, 2017)

I somewhat changed my previous ratings among the different Commander and Vista was a little underrated even by me.
Jack </~ Cracker ~ Vista </~ Smoothie </~  Jozu </~ Katakuri *<* Marco

"</~" means mostly extreme diff. fight, so close the gaps imo.


----------

